# Female N.chromatus



## Mike H. (Aug 8, 2005)

This is my freshly molted female...

Enjoy, Mike


----------



## OldHag (Aug 8, 2005)

mm shes purty!! Mine just molted a few weeks ago! Shes now 5.5". I can never get her to pose for me...shes shy


----------



## Rounder (Aug 8, 2005)

nice pics, I saw an adult female of this species at Botar's place this summer and have my heart set on 1 now.  I'll be getting 1 next month.


----------



## Socrates (Aug 8, 2005)

:drool: Gorgeous!  :drool: 

After seeing those pics I really can't wait for my sling to put on some size and show some of those colors.

Wendy


----------



## ink_scorpion (Aug 8, 2005)

Very Nice, Mike! Congrats!!!


----------



## Wolfy72 (Aug 8, 2005)

cant post pics right now but my girl is a massive 7 inches and very purdy. I'll post pics when iget home.


----------



## tmanjim (Aug 10, 2005)

yeh, nice pics, i have a 4 in. female and the pic does not do the bright red abdomen justice. she's beautiful.


----------



## Lorgakor (Aug 10, 2005)

Beautiful spider! I have a couple little teeny tiny slings, I was wondering do they grow very fast? I can't wait til they start showing some stripes!


----------



## Mike H. (Aug 10, 2005)

I have some slings as well, they seem to eat well and grow fast...


Regards, Mike


----------



## CedrikG (Aug 24, 2005)

real nice man .. cant wait till mine grow


----------



## Pennywise (Nov 15, 2005)

*They are cool*

Mine is skittish and nervous. Sometimes when you pick up its KK for Maint
and feeding it "runs everywhere at once" I don't know any other way to
describe it. Pretty easy to care for and a great looking T also. Mine is
4" front to back leg span


----------



## fleshstain (Nov 15, 2005)

very nice!


----------



## cloud711 (Nov 15, 2005)

nice t. i cant wait for mine to grow that big.


----------



## xgrafcorex (Nov 17, 2005)

*me either*

i second that....mine could be cloned a few times and they could all still fit in a tic tac heh


----------



## Crimsonpanther (Nov 17, 2005)

nice pics ....very pretty spider !!! 
Im jelous ! :drool:


----------



## GabooN (Nov 17, 2005)

nice, one of those will be my first purchase once the spring comes around, along with and obt, then I think I'm good for a little while


----------



## Jmadson13 (Dec 9, 2005)

Beautiful, Mike.


----------



## ahas (Aug 22, 2007)

Real nice.  It' s definitely on my wish list.


----------

